# Attachment to me causing problems



## Auntyspan (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi there. We are a family of 4 and have just adopted a beautiful 12 week old Cockapoo. We have had him at home for 3 weeks. It is our first dog as a family (we also have two cats). Our puppy was purchased predominantly as a family dog, however, my eldest daughter (14) has wanted a dog since she was very small and therefore the general thinking was that it would really be ‘her’ dog. 
Unfortunately our puppy is very attached to me, and only wants to be with me. He whines when I’m not in the room, he doesn’t really want to play with anyone else, and it’s causing huge problems - even my husband is ‘jealous’ of the dogs attachment to me. 
I am doing my best and encouraging my daughters to feed him, play with him, train him and give him treats but it’s really not working. 
What can I do? And will this pass?


----------



## OliverFlynn'sMom (Mar 16, 2021)

I just posted regarding the same issue. However, our Oliver is only 13 weeks, so I'm not far enough ahead of you to know any advice yet.
I have really tried to go on errands and leave the pup more often so my kids and husband can bond with him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Babies tend to latch onto the person who does the most with them initially. As they grow up a little they get more independent and will form a relationship with the others but as you say they need to play with, train and make time for the pup for that to happen. 

One game I like is for the family to all have tasty treats and spread out in the garden and call puppy to them in turn and reward with a tasty treat then let them go to the next person. By tasty treats I mean something like tiny bits of chicken or similar. If pups are too attached to one person that person has much less good treats to start with so maybe a bit of the pups kibble. 

Start close and if necessary use the chicken to lure the pup a short way from favoured person but as they get the idea they should start to enjoy the game racing to each person and they are learning the valuable skill of recall


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

We have a 2 year old cockapoo who was very much like this as a puppy. He even came in to the bathroom with me otherwise he scratched the door like mad and howled his head off. Everyone else could get up and walk out of the room and he would carry on sleeping but if I got up he straight away woke up and had to come with me.

You'll be pleased to hear that he grew out of it. He's still attached to me but shares the love out much more. The kids got heavily involved in training him and playing with him. Lockdown helped as I still went out to work whereas my husband and the kids were at home.

I think when they are babies they need the security of having one special person. It's probably who ever does the most for them. I'm sure it will get better. He's still very young.


----------

